# Hi



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi, I was a member a few years back,

Recently I dared sneak a peek at the site, and was so glad to see it's well moderated now, Lady and TOF


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome Back Phantasm


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

It was so nice to see you guys are looking after the place  I hope ladybugz is well. I did try to send her a mail but I think the address was an old one. Do you still keep in touch with Surfing is Fun TOF? I hope he is doing alright. I'm a moderator myself on a depression website now.

Anyway, I should say something about myself as this is an introduction. I have suffered from dissociation for most of my adult life. I have always had anxiety and depression, but the de-realization was the hardest thing. I've tried lots of things but mostly do mindfulness meditation these days.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks, yes we have a great mod team!

I talk to Kenny everyday and we meet up in person when we can (usually twice a year). Even we took a huge road trip just a year ago now! ladybugz can usually be found in the chatroom during the early AM Eastern Time Zone.

That's great that you are a moderator! How is the depression forum? I also have found that mindfulness is possibly the biggest tool to coping/managing and hopefully recovering from our ailments and symptoms


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

The forum I'm a moderator on is a nice place, good people, ya know? I think I needed that. I'm so glad there is a good team here now, and that's great you keep in touch with Kenny - is he still a member? I remember the pics he posted when he went around the country, like the one where he was riding trains!

Yep, I just ground myself and do a little mindfulness. This simple thing has helped me a great deal


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Hugh! Nice to see you back on the forum. How are things? Hope things are good as can be in your world. I talked with Visual not too long ago. Was a fun group there for a while. Things are decent with me. More like same ol' same ol' but I'm making it. Nice to see you again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

Surf!! Good to see you brother Things are up and down as always, that's life Is Visual still around? We used to chat and I have thought of him.

I'm glad you're doing alright


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good to hear from you. I hear you with the ups and downs. I haven't seen Visual around recently. Hope to see you around on the forum again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm still traumatized from the last time! What's with the dark photo? Needs to be a pic of a good wave dude, what we all need


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phantasm said:


> I'm still traumatized from the last time! What's with the dark photo? Needs to be a pic of a good wave dude, what we all need


From being on the forum? haha. It's actually a self portrait.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

Mine's the same


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

I mostly joined again because I wanted my old account active. There are friends I made here I still miss,


----------

